# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Umstieg von Windows10 auf Linux

## PC-Oldi

Hallo werte Forums-Kollegen,

ich bin ein schon etwas angegrauter PC-Nutzer u. neu hier im Forum. Meine PC-Kenntnisse habe ich im Rentenalter in den letzten 20 Jahren sozusagen durch "Try and Error" erworben. Allzu tiefgreifende Fachkenntnisse dÃ¼rft Ihr daher bei RÃ¼ckfragen nicht erwarten. Z. Zt. arbeite ich mit einem Toshiba Laptop Qosmio X500 mit Windows10.

U. a. besitze ich aber auch noch ein Acer-Netbook Aspire One D257, das ich auf Reisen benutze. Mit Windows7 ist das ganz ordentlich gelaufen, aber mit Windows10 ist es so Ã¤tzend langsam, dass ein normales Arbeiten kaum mÃ¶glich ist. Ich benÃ¶tige daher ein "schlankeres" Betriebssystem. Dabei denke ich an Linux u. bitte um euere Hilfe beim Umstieg.

Ich brauche: WLAN, Internet-Browser, E-Mail, Whatsapp, Office-LÃ¶sung zum Ãffnen meiner Word- u. Excel-Dateien, Koppelung mit meinem Android-SmartPhone zum Ãbertragen von Bildern etc. Welches Linux u. weitere Software wÃ¼rdet Ihr mir dafÃ¼r empfehlen?

Die Linux-Downloaddateien sind normal im ISO-Format u. sollen auf ein CD gebrannt werden. Mein Netbook hat aber kein CD-Laufwerk. Ich kann daher nur von einem USB-Stick installieren. Ideal wÃ¤re es, wenn ich eine fertige Installationsdatei fÃ¼r USB-Stick herunterladen kÃ¶nnte. Das u. das Kopieren auf den Stick kann ich ja auf meinem Laptop machen.

Sollte ich Windows deinstallieren, bevor ich Linux installiere? Wie ist ein sinnvolles Vorgehen beim Umstieg?

Gern erwarte ich Euere hilfreichen VorschlÃ¤ge U. Arbeitsanweisungen.

MfG Martin

----------


## corresponder

Hat das Acer-Netbook Aspire One D257 nur 1GB Speicher, also Ram?

gruss

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Ich würde eher in Richtung "was neues" gucken, anstatt an dem Notebook noch rumzufummeln. Die Kiste ist von 2011 und war damals schon nicht gerade potent.

Wenn es denn unbedingt dabei bleiben soll, würde ich mir mal Antix ansehen.

Passende Software: LibreOffix für Office, Warpinator zum Übertragen von Dateien von Smartphone auf Notebook.

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo corresponder,

das Netbook hat leider nur 1 GB Ram. Ich habe zusätzlich Ready Boost aktiviert. aber das hilft bei Windows10 auch kaum weiter.

MfG Martin

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo DrunkenFreak,

eine Alternative wäre natürlich ein Tablet. Aber ich mag die Tapperei auf dem Schirm nicht so. Das nervt mich schon beim SmartPhone. Da ist mir die Tastatur des Netbooks schon lieber. Auch wäre der Umstieg auf Linux eine preisgünstige Lösung. Linux interessiert mich auch ganz allgemein. Man lernt ja nie aus.

Für weitere Konkrete Vorschläge min ich dankbar.

MfG Martin

----------


## marce

mit 1GB Ram bist Du halt sehr eingeschränkt - "Spaß" macht das nicht mehr und die Auswahl an Distributionen ist auch so gering (oder die Anforderungen an Software so speziell), dass Du von dem normalerweise völlig problemlosen Standardweg an allen Ecken und Enden abweichen musst und der Umstieg oder Einstieg deswegen unnötig komplex ist.

----------


## stefan.becker

Tonne auf, Gerät rein, Tonne zu.

Wenn man mit so einem Schrottgerät mit Linux anfängt, ist man direkt enttäuscht.

----------


## Schreibtroll

Ich schliesse mich dem Stefan an.

Ein Atom-Einkern_Prozzi mit 1,7 GHZ und maximal 2 GB Ram (ist auf 2 aufrüstbar) macht null Bock. Hier ist noch ein Acer Aspire One 722 mit Celeron C60 und 4 GB Ram in Betrieb für Spezialsachen. Arbeiten damit ist auch schon gruselig.

Kaufe lieber was neues. Gebraucht und "refurbished" kostet das nicht die Welt. IBM und gewisse Lenovo. Dell ist auch nicht übel. Sonst ist Dein Einstieg in Linux gleichzeitig wieder Dein Ausstieg...

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo Liebe Kollegen,

Eure Antworten sind durchaus realistisch, helfen mir aber nicht weiter. Ich habe mir nun mal in den Kopf gesetzt, das NB wiederzubeleben. Dass das grundsätzlich möglich ist, wurde durch verschiedene Beiträge im Netz bestätigt. Auch ist das NB ja mit Windows7 ganz passabel gelaufen. Für die wenigen Male im Jahr im Urlaub würde mir das reichen. Inzwischen bin ich auch schon etwas weiter. Zum Kopieren des USB-Sticks habe ich mir bereits Rufus auf meinem Laptop gespeichert. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die für meine Zwecke optimale Ubuntu-ISO-Datei. Dann kann ich das Abenteuer einer Neuinstallation des NB wagen. Sicher werde ich bei diesem Umstieg noch einiges Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.  Aber ich gebe nie so schnell auf.

Welches Ubuntu würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Download-Link?

MfG Martin

----------


## Schreibtroll

Wenn Du meinst...

Nimm kein Ubuntu. Nimm ein "Derivat": https://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=75142.0

----------


## corresponder

wenn das Netbook keine SSD Festplatte hat, bau eine ein, wenn das Acer das mitmacht....

gruss

----------


## corresponder

wobei das Gerät wohl nicht das leisten wird, was du möchtest - es ist einfach ein altes Netbook, die Dinger sind langsam...

gruss

----------


## Schreibtroll

Genau deshalb habe ich mir die Empfehlung auch schon verkniffen. Ram bringt auf jedem Fall etwas. Schade, dass es so etwas genügsames wie Crunchbang nicht mehr gibt. Das lief auf meinem IBM A21 top.

----------


## corresponder

Mein Hauptrechner hier ist immer noch ein

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P9500  @ 2.53GHz 
6GB Ram und 250GB SSD

Wunder erwarte ich von dem nicht aber er macht 90% von dem, was ich brauche.....
Und da es für um die 200€ gebrauchte i5er mit 8GB zu kaufen gibt, macht so ein Netbook nur Sinn,
wenn ein LinuxUser entscheidet, dass benutzen zu wollen.

Bei einem Anfänger droht da schnell die Gefahr: Das Linux taugt ja nichts ;-)

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Ratschläge. Für die Tagesarbeit habe ich ja mein leistungsfähiges Windows10-Laptop. Da werde ich ganz sicher nicht auf Linux umsteigen. Mit dem Netbook + Linux "spiele" ich mehr. Ich erwarte da keine Wunder. Aber es ist eine gute Gelegenheit, etwas hinzuzulernen u. die grauen Zellen zu trainieren. Ich bin ausdauernd. U. daher werde ich sicher bei dem Versuch mit Linux nicht so schnell aufgeben. 
MfG Martin

----------


## corresponder

Hallo,
hier will dir sicherlich niemand deinen Mut nehmen, wir haben wahrscheinlich alle schonmal auf alter Hardware installiert.
Viel Erfolg und frag, wenn was nicht funktioniert!

gruss

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo Schreibtroll,

kannst Du mir bitte noch etwas näher erläutern, warum Du speziell Linux Mint empfiehlst? Für mich al Laien sind die Unterschiede nicht so erkennbar.

MfG Martin

----------


## marce

Für Anfänger / Umsteiger ist empfehlenswert:
* Eine Distribution mit hoher Verbreitung (vereinfacht es, Antworten auf irgendwelche Fragen zu finden)
* Eine Distribution mit guter Hardwareunterstützung "out of the box"
* Eine Distribution mit einem einfachen, idiotensicheren Installer
* Eine Distribution mit ordentlicher Softwaregrundaustattung "out of the box"
* Eine Distribution mit einem unkomplizierten Updateprozess und unkomplizierter Softwareinstallation
* ... :-)

... und all das findet sich in Linux Mint recht gut vertreten (gibt noch andere, aber da irgendeine Empfehlung muss man ja aussprechen)

----------


## stefan.becker

Wie willst du ernsthaft Linux-Erfahrungen sammeln, wenn die Basis nicht zeitgemäß ist?

----------


## Schreibtroll

Da gehts weiter: https://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=75984.0

Martin - ich hätte das gleiche geschrieben wie marce. Noch mehr Lesestoff: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

vielen Dank für die neuen Antworten.

Ich sehe das auch so wie marce (warum hat hier eigentlich niemand einen Vornamen?) In Mint habe ich bisher die beste Unterstützung erhalten. Deswegen werde ich auch dabei bleiben. Ich muss mir nur noch klar werden, welche der empfohlenen Versionen ich nehme.

MfG Martin

----------


## Schreibtroll

Tja - das nennt sich Nick. Wir sind anonym  :Big Grin:  Geister sozusagen  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Da hilft nur eines: Ausprobieren! Wir haben Winter und bekommen mehr und mehr Schietwetter. Also ganz gemütlich ran an den "Speck".

----------


## stefan.becker

Also Linux Mint und diese Möhre mit so wenig Speicher, das wird zum Abgewöhnen sein. 

Alternative wäre für mich ein gebrauchter Laptop, z. B. https://www.esm-computer.de/gebrauch...=price-asc&p=1

Da bekommst du Geräte mit i5 Prozessor, SSD und 4 GB RAM ab 120 Euro. Auch nicht State of Art, aber damit wird Linux vernünftig laufen.


Oder aber du nimmst wie oben angeregt ein *Alte-Möhren-Linux*  wie AntiX. Nur werden da dann Speicherfresser wie OpenOffice oder Firefox zumeist durch andere, einfachere Anwendungen ersetzt sein. Ob das Spaß macht, musst du selbst entscheiden.

https://antixlinux.com/

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo Schreibtroll,

Mit den von Dir empfohlenen ISO-Dateien habe ich kein Glück gehabt. Die Schreibversuche auf USB-Stick mit Rufus u. balenaEtcher endeten immer mit Abbruch u. einem defekten USB-Stick (erfolgreich repariert).

Heute habe ich versuchsweise von einer Windows7-Installatins-CD erst eine ISO-Datei erstellt u. dann erfolgreich  mit dem Windows CD/USB Download Tool auf eine USB-Stick geschrieben. Grundsätzlich funktioniert der Vorgang also auf meinem Laptop.

Derselbe Versuch mit den heruntergeladenen Linux-ISO-Dateien endete mit der Fehlermeldung, dass es sich nicht um gültige ISO-Dateien handelt. Die Dateien sind offensichtlich fehlerhaft. Um weiterzukommen, muss ich mir also erst mal fehlerfreie Linux-ISO-Installations-Dateien besorgen. Für Vorschläge seriöser Downloadquellen bin ich weiterhin dankbar.

MfG Martin

----------


## marce

Die beste Quelle ist immer über die Website der jeweiligen Distribution in dortigen Downloadbereich.

Rufus ist eigentlich recht robust und unproblematisch - was bei Dir da schief geht lässt sich aus der Beschreibung noch nicht mal erraten. Was das Windows-Tool mit Linux-ISOs macht oder nicht kann - keine Ahnung. Da müsste man auch erst mal die konkrete Fehlermeldung wissen...

----------


## PC-Oldi

Hallo liebe Forumskollegen,

nach den zeitaufwändigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten habe ich mich entschlossen, den Umstieg auf Linux vorerst zurückzustellen.

Auf meinem Netbook habe ich wieder Windows7 installiert, u. das läuft ganz gut. Sicherheitsrelevante Arbeiten werde ich auf diesem Gerät eh nicht durchführen.

Allen Forumsmitgliedern, die ihre Zeit geopfert u. mir geholfen haben, möchte ich abschließend nochmal Dankeschön sagen.

MfG Martin

----------


## marce

evtl. wäre für den nächsten Versuch angeraten, es mit direkter Unterstützung vor Ort z.B. durch eine LUG zu versuchen - für manche Dinge sind Foren einfach ein wenig zu eingeschränkt in der Kommunikation, Rückmeldung und Informationsgenauigkeit...

----------

